

Cancel/OK or OK/Cancel? - capex
http://humbleware.com/cancelok-or-okcancel/

======
Tomte
The author's only real point is about "progress from left to the right".

But unlike in his "Next" example, "OK" does not imply any progressive series
of dialog boxes. It just confirms an action.

That derails his train of thought completely.

As an aside, there's most probably nothing inherent in progressing from left
to right, it's just an artifact of Western scripts.

Why do Hebrews or Arabs also play the same piano? To be in touch with the rest
of the piano-playing world, they just got used to it.

And that's the main argument for "OK left": Since most UIs have used that
order for a long, long time, it _is_ (arguably) "right".

At least I'm very disturbed every time a UI amateur imposes his pet order
"Cancel/OK" on me.

And brake and accelerate pedals in the car? Also has nothing to do with
"progress on the right".

Simple explanation:

You do the major tasks with your stronger foot, which is for most people the
right foot. The left is only occasionally used when changing gear.

The right foot sits comfortably on the right side, so that's where accelerate
is, because you're using that most. Brake is only used intermittently, so it
is located in the second-most convenient place for the right foot.

------
lingben
I really don't mean to digress from the point of the article but honestly I
expect a lot more from a UX expert than the current design of the website.
Sooooo many basic and fundamental UI/UX mistakes!

Among the most annoying and easily remedied, 'mystery meat' navigation.

If you set yourself out as an "expert" at least know the ABC's of your field.

~~~
capex
Author here, thanks for your feedback. Would really love to know what bothered
you from UI/UX perspective. The 'mystery meat' navigation is good to keep
distractions away from the reader. I prefer it over sprinkling links which are
irrelevant to the content of an article.

~~~
lingben
Hi, I'm sorry if my comment came across too strong. It was not intended to be
insulting at all, I'm really annoyedthat mystery meat navigation continues to
persists.

The vast majority for this and similar basic errors in UI/UX can be laid at
the feet of the lemming-like trend towards mobile design even when it is not
appropriate, especially for desktop applications.

Your website is a great example of this. It is clearly designed for mobile
viewing and browsing and as such it punishes the user who is on a desktop with
non-friendly and very cumbersome navigation options. As well, it loads very
slowly and even when it loads, it requires the user to engage in a huge amount
of effort to actually find or read articles.

This is really basic basic basic stuff! I mean, it is just a blog we're
talking about. It isn't rocket surgery. And yet, instead of being easy, fast
and low-effort... it is the opposite. We know how to do blogs. Really we do.
This stuff has been nailed down like decades ago. And the fundamentals have
not changed and will not change... unless humans drastically change and evolve
to use our senses differently.

By no means am I an expert in the field but I do try to read up here and there
and learn the basics.

In that light, I'll refer you to those who are experts in the field and who do
have some very important things to say (even if most designers are not
listening!)

[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/content-chrome-
ratio/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/content-chrome-ratio/)

Again, please don't take this personally. Very large companies like skype,
google, firefox and the vast majority of the up and coming internet darlings
like uber, airbnb, etc. all make these mistakes.

If you want to stand out as a professional and expert, you would do well to
learn the basic fundamental principles of UI/UX and through that stand out as
a true 'expert' who really knows what they're talking about.

